# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Val**** HGH

## Third Tier

Was curious if anybody out there can speak on Vals HGH. Quality? Thanks !

----------

